# Anyone here have Porsche Brakes???



## A3GTI_Mikey (May 13, 2000)

If you do post pics.
Also what is involved???
How hard to install on my 96 8v???

BTW I work at Porsche


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (A3GTI_Mikey)*

Can you get me a set of Boxster calipers? I'd like to see if I could make an adapter so they would work with 11 inch rotors on 4cyl cars.


----------



## Griffy (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (130_R)*

Check out http://www.bira.org, the Brake Improvement Research Association. They're a group of primarily Audi owners who specialize in modding Porsche brakes. I have their System 1 on my 98 GTI VR6 (Boxster calipers with Audi TT rotors) and they're AMAZING. Be aware, though, that their mods are proprietary (you have to sign a non-disclosure form when you join), but the minor hassle is totally worth it.
--Griffy


[Modified by Griffy, 4:18 AM 11-22-2001]


----------



## A3GTI_Mikey (May 13, 2000)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (Griffy)*

I'll check it out.
Hey 130_r I just started today, give me 60 days. Trust me the wait is worth it, I get a nice discount


----------



## Byron N (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (A3GTI_Mikey)*

I have a Porshe Big Reds kit with 13" x 1.25" two piece rotors on my 86 GTI. The kit is available through TDLRacing.com. The kit is only for A3s with four lugs or A2s using A3 spindles. I'm running a 22mm master cylinder, which has worked out great. The only real concern is wheel fittment, the calipers are huge. I don't have a digital camera but I'm trying to barrow one so I can post some pics.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (130_R)*

The Pad is to tall to fit the 11" rotors


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (A3GTI_Mikey)*

check http://www.ecstuning.com...they just had a porsche brake gb and they are making conversion kits for older cars...give them a call if you can't find what you are looking for from their website.


----------



## Evolution Sports (Aug 30, 2000)

Here's some pictures of Schnell VR6 Corrado with the Movit Big Red Kit.
















And here's a link to his page.
http://www.motorsportsgarage.com/vw_corrado_brakes.htm 
A very nice set up indeed.


----------



## VRSIX POWER (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (Evolution Sports)*

What suspension is he running? What spacers did he use?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (VRSIX POWER)*

I think Schnell vr6 was on the Evo drive to Leavenworth. Those brakes really set the car off, they looked AMAZING!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (VRSIX POWER)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What suspension is he running? What spacers did he use?[HR][/HR]​Currently nothing special in the suspension department. Only took 5 mil spacers to clear the caliper, but it is all about wheel choice to even get a wheel to clear......some 18s don't even fit due to the spoke design on the rear....


----------



## VRSIX POWER (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (schnellVR6)*

So how hard was the install? What springs are you running? I want to go Spyders too but i am worried about rubbing and bending.

Thanks


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]The Pad is to tall to fit the 11" rotors[HR][/HR]​Grind it down and shape it to fit.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (GermaniuM)*

With a 92 Gti 16V front hub carrier, what do you need to make the calipers fit.
I heard that with a 91 or newer big brake hub carrier not much work is needed, what about an 87 Gti 16V (9.1" brakes) hub carrier.
Is a special adapter needed?


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (dohc)*

I'm looking at the Boxster calipers, 13" is to big for a 2200lb car.
Does it matter what hub carrier I use, or no since I gotta make an adapter to mount the caliper on anyway?


----------



## 2002GTI (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (dohc)*

Nice car HUGE brakes!


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (A3GTI_Mikey)*

Here's mine on my B5


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (JayBeeSki)*

Wow, those are amazing brakes. I guess with 19" wheels you really need to upgrade to something huge








Where did you get them? BIRA? ECSTuning? What was the cost? 
I have a B5 and am considering my options, and of course my wheel options may depend on what brakes I choose and vice versa. 
-Ian


----------



## JayBeeSki (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Anyone here have Porsche Brakes??? (swett)*

I ordered them from Germany, Definetly need big brakes if you have open 19" rims. Stock look so puny http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



[Modified by JayBeeSki, 12:08 AM 1-25-2002]


----------

